
Browser extension to more easily access large previews on iStock.com - msephton
https://medium.com/f-a-t-e/istock-download-large-comp-e0f76d6b8406?source=linkShare-348839d15413-1471978627
======
msephton
This is the third revision of an extension I created in 2012. It's available
for Safari and Chrome.

